# [GAME][1.5+] Ball Maze - Challenge your brain! (Holo board game, Google Play Game Services!)



## AlexDev (May 3, 2013)

Hello everybody!

I would like to present my Android game - Ball Maze.















Ball Maze is a fun and addicting puzzle game.
You have to get the ball on a target field by rolling it through one of over *800 challenging levels* (200 for the lite version).

*NEW: Google Play Games integration!*
Sign in with your Google account to sync your scores and stars between all your devices!
Added achievements and leaderbords - share with your friends and see who's the best.

Stars are also synced between lite edition and unlimited edition!

The rules are simple (and there is also an interactive tutorial included):
The ball rolls until it hits an obstacle. The blocking fields have different colors and you can select which color will actually block the ball.

All screen sizes and tablets supported!

BallMaze Lite:


BallMaze:


Feedback and suggestions are always appreciated!


----------



## AlexDev (May 3, 2013)

*NEW: Google Play Games integration!*
Sign in with your Google account to sync your scores and stars between all your devices!
Added achievements and leaderbords - share with your friends and see who's the best.

Stars are also synced between lite edition and unlimited edition!


----------



## AlexDev (May 3, 2013)

Hi!

Landscape support is now available!


----------



## AlexDev (May 3, 2013)

*NEW: Time Race: Solve as many levels as you can - until the time is up.*
New leaderboard and achievements are also available for Time Race!
The levels in Time Race will be automatically generated. So you have an *unlimited number of levels!*


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

looks fun. ill try it


----------



## AlexDev (May 3, 2013)

Great! How do you like it?

I've just released a new version which includes a new ball animation.

Comments?


----------



## AlexDev (May 3, 2013)

A new version of BallMaze has been released.
It includes new languages (French, Spanish, and Russian), Android 4.4 support, navigation drawer layout changes, and some bugfixes.


----------



## AlexDev (May 3, 2013)

*BallMaze is on Black Friday sale today! Only 0.99$ instead of 1.49$!*

In addition, a new version has just been released, which includes a new tab strip for the level overview.

Enjoy!


----------



## AlexDev (May 3, 2013)

Hi!

A new version of BallMaze has just been released, which adds a little more color to the level overview tabs.
Furthermore, the user's profile picture is shown in the navigation drawer.
Chinese translations have been added as well.﻿ Big thanks to all translators


----------

